# Mirror Image Is JTech82 Comments



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes, by now everyone has realized that Mirror Image is the banned member JTech82. He's not even bothering to hide it, admitting to listening to JTech82's cds and asking the identical members to be his "friends." Now that the "Advice on Messiaen please" thread has been brought up again I'm just waiting for him to say something negative on it.

_But could people kindly please stop derailing threads with the "Mirror Image is JTech82" comments._

As some people seem to feel the need to say something about it if you must comment, then do it here on this thread *keeping your comments within the forum rules of conduct* while the administrators decide what they are going to do about this situation and enforcing their ban.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh my. Well, I truly had no idea, though I've been away more than usual. Thanks for informing me of this...

As for "keeping him out," this will be hard if he truly want's in, as changing things such as ip addresses is very easily done..

Do you know if they've considered adding proxies mentioned on public proxy lists to their banned Ip addresses? This might anger some people, but it would definitely help keep Jtech out..

What's... uncomfortable about this situation is that we quickly became friends when I first got here, but started to realize how argumentative he was as time went on... I wouldn't had pegged him for the type to try to circumvent a banning...


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I didn't think he should be banned (but perhaps I didn't read what prompted it) - he has some interesting things to say about MUSIC HE LIKES - he's given me a few good pointers, not directly but I've followed a few of his recommendations and they've generally been valuable. He should just try to restrain himself from saying negative things about music he doesn't like, and the people that like it, that's all. The mods should perhaps just delete those detrimental posts and issue him gentle warnings.

I wonder if the mods will allow this thread to continue...

EDIT: Oh I read it now - the Messiaen thread - got a bit heated didn't it!? All quite pointless ... but it's easy to see how he winds people up. When I see a thread about music I'm not interested in or know little about I don't even read it - if only he'd do the same, but he actually goes the other way and even creates threads about hating certain types of music, composers or specific pieces.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

He is banned? I didn't notice.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Aramis said:


> He is banned? I didn't notice.


He's been banned since yesterday, I believe. Or the day before. It's a somewhat recent (re-)banning.

I agree that Jtech had much to add to the forum discussion, but he wouldn't listen when the admins told him to stop flaming members.

About Jtech=Mirror Image... it seems rather unfortunate that this business has even been taken so seriously. This is a forum about music, not about figuring out who is who. Nor about insulting each other. That is what I say on this, and it is the last I will say on this. Message me if you want to say anything; I'm not returning to this thread.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Yeah, this is a forum about music, but members should treat each other with respect.

I'm not singling out Jtech here, but I think ANY member who has the penchant for taking our musical discussions and tunring them into a school yard bully-fest, there is no place for it.

Either be nice and respectful or be banned. The mods should take not ethat this thread exists. We're tired of being hassled by those who seem intent to "derail" certain threads, as another member put it.

Jtech ended up being nice to me, so I am willing to give him the benefit of the doubt here. But this is a wake-up call, we in the forum are TIRED of nasty members, and they need to go.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

I completely agree. I've never understood why people had to 'force' their views on things. Why can't they just suggest something and leave it at that? I too have gained valuable knowledge from him and am disappointed that he has himself banned..


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

Nicola is Gorm Less's mother.


----------



## Nicola (Nov 25, 2007)

Herzeleide said:


> Nicola is Gorm Less's mother.


Herzeleide is Bach's "friend", chortle chortle. I trust you feel happy together.


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

Nicola said:


> Herzeleide is Bach's "friend", chortle chortle. I trust you feel happy together.


Oh, absolutely.


----------



## Nicola (Nov 25, 2007)

Margaret said:


> Mirror Image is the banned member JTech82.
> ...
> 
> As some people seem to feel the need to say something about it if you must comment, then do it here on this thread *keeping your comments within the forum rules of conduct* while the administrators decide what they are going to do about this situation and enforcing their ban.


How do you know the Administrators are going to do something about it? They probably aren't going to bother. For all anyone knows, it may have been another temporary ban (for a day or two) and JTech may have simply decided to return under a different name, which as far as I know is permissible.

As for Mirror Image's further comments in threads where he previously got into trouble as JTech82, why should other members not be allowed to comment on his comments in that same thread? The intention may not be to "de-rail" that thread at all, but purely to point out that we have seen all those arguments before from a banned member.

And who are you to prescribe rules of engagement here? It's for the Mods, and Mods alone, to stipulate rules on Forum behaviour. Is that not the case?


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Other than being mildly inflammatory, I don't see why he was banned.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Bach said:


> Other than being mildly inflammatory, I don't see why he was banned.


I can say from personal experience that Jtech is capable of being more than "mildly inflammatory." He'd been down-right nasty with me, and no doubt, with others as well. But he came around and began treating me with respect, so I will go along with that as long as he is nice to me.

But if he treated others the way he once treated me, than I agree with the mods in banning him. But now that he has his new alter-ego, Mirror Image (what a clever moniker), I hope that he can keep his interactions with other members genial and non-abrasive.

The ball is in your court, Jtech!


----------



## R-F (Feb 12, 2008)

The fact that he's come back shows how much he enjoys being a part of this forum, and I think he can be an excellent contributer if he respects other people's opinions. It looks like he's attempting to do that with this new account, so I see no problem wih it.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree. I still feel that it might have been a tad underhanded to try to get around the banning instead of just waiting it out, but I think he should still be a part of the forum. On top of the fact that he's a good guy, he's really a great contributor..

I think that when it get's down to it, Tapkaara is right about the forum moderators deciding not to take any crap anymore. I hope that this change won't just end with Jtech82..


----------



## Nicola (Nov 25, 2007)

Bach said:


> Other than being mildly inflammatory, I don't see why he was banned.


Here are the latest odds offered by Ladbrookes (big UK bookmaker firm):

1/2 - The Mafia (i.e. the Talk-Classical Mafioso who twitter away, all innocent like, in their PMs that everyone can see) ganged up and pressured the Management to "act", lest they all clear off to GMG in protest.

3/1 - It was a case of mistaken identity. The Mods weren't in the least bothered by JTech28's regular flow of insults and big-headedness, but were misled by false rumours that he is Jack the Ripper. When they realised this was but a foul bit of mis-information perpetrated by the Bulgarian Embassy, they agreed to allow him back provided he changed his name, as a face-saving exercise. All other privileges were restored including access to all former "friends".

10/1 - It was a case of hitting the wrong "ban" button. Over the Easter vacation a highly pernicious virus hit the Talk-Classical Control Panel, causing mayhem with a total loss of control for several days, despite their frantic efforts to restore functionality by hitting all sorts of keys to try to get at least some reaction, but all to no avail. When normal service was finally restored, the system response was to effect a most unfortunate and unintended ban on the best-loved of T-C characters, JTech28. Apologies have been offered to the latter with a free CD of choice of organ music.

100/1 - This is all a dream. It never happened. Life goes on as usual. See a medic if the halluciantions persist.


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

Nicola said:


> Here are the latest odds offered by Ladbrookes (big UK bookmaker firm):
> 
> 1/2 - The Mafia (i.e. the Talk-Classical Mafioso who twitter away, all innocent like, in their PMs that everyone can see) ganged up and pressured the Management to "act", lest they all clear off to GMG in protest.
> 
> ...


A recent picture of Nicola:

[removed]


----------

